# What does everyone feed their fish??



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I feed mine peas, grapes, yams, oranges, mangos, bananas, and zuchinnis. Im curious what other foods people use to feed their fish as I might introduce them for my fish also .*


----------



## Tim Wheatley (Jul 21, 2010)

Nothing exotic. I have five tanks so if it sounds like a lot of fish, it is. Most of these fish I took from freshwater to brackish and will probably take those who can to full marine when they are adult. So they still apply to the freshwater forum. 

Flounder only eats bloodworms.

Violet Goby eats Bloodworms, brine shrimp, flakes. Anything is can accidentally suck into it's mouth.

Green and Silver Scats eat catfish pellets, algae wafers, flake, sea weed, bloodworms, brine shrimp and (human food) frozen shrimp.

Knight Gobies eat everything Scats do.

White Tip Catfish eat everything Scats do, plus they like Thera+A Lg. Fish Formula sinking foods.

Green Spotted Puffer eats flake, bloodworms, brine shrimp and (human food) frozen shrimp. I also put a snail in there occasionally and he eats it shell and all.

Blue and red legged hermit crabs (these are marine, but I've had them in a brackish tank for a long time now doing well) eat flake, catfish pellets, brine shrimp, bloodworms, sea weed.

Angels eat anything.

Clown loaches eat just about anything. They LOVE bloodworms. Like with the Green Spotted puffer I break a snail into their tank occasionally so they can eat it. It's slightly gross but they seem to like it.

Peppered Corydoras eat just about anything they can scavenge.

Neon Blue Gourami eats just about anything from flake to catfish pellets.

Red Serpae Tetra eat flake, bloodworms, brine shrimp.

Neon Tetra eat flake, bloodworms. Surprisingly mine don't like brine shrimp.

Ghost shrimp (who I keep as pets, not food) eat anything.

I've tried peas and bananas, but the snails liked those more than the fish. My pleco who was 18" when I traded him in loved cucumber.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I feed a variety also. Zucchini, blood worms, brine shrimp, earthworm sticks, spirulina sticks, veggie flakes, flakes with garlic, homemade gel food.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

my bulls eat tuffies and gold fish which are not the best because of the amount of acid which is where the tuffies come in...the feeder fish eat freezedried blood worms off the surface


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Otos - algae, algae tabs, spinach, zucchini, and cucumber

Betta - Hikari betta pellets, bloodworms, and Tetra color flakes

Guppies and gourami - Tetra color flakes, bloodworms

Hypostomus plecostomus - Algae, algae tabs, shrimp pellets


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just plain 'ol flakes.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mainly Zucchini's and prepared foods from Kens Fish (Veggie flakes and sticks).

I've been trying another method that I got from another site but having difficulties getting it to work. It involves powdered ingredients and agar.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Im with JrMan, nothing spectacular just flakes for my barbs and tetras. Now that my balas got a new 90 gallon home im gonna start feeding them different things as they start to size up, right now they are about 2.5 inches now, when they get bigger im gonna change their die.


----------

